# Fords DCT problem ... not an EV



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

One of the obvious differences between our EVs and ICE vehicles is the transmission. A large, heavy part with wear clutches and complex mechanical linkages. In contrast, our EVs have simple, step-down gears. Then this story broke:
https://www.freep.com/in-depth/mone...-focus-fiesta-transmission-defect/1671198001/

_Ford Motor Co. knowingly launched two low-priced, fuel-efficient cars with defective transmissions and continued selling the troubled Focus and Fiesta despite thousands of complaints and an avalanche of repairs, a Free Press investigation found.

The cars, many of which randomly lose power on freeways and have unexpectedly bolted into intersections, were put on sale in 2010-11 as the nation emerged from the Great Recession. At least 1.5 million remain on the road and continue to torment their owners - and Ford.

The automaker pushed past company lawyers' early safety questions and a veteran development engineer's warning that the cars weren't roadworthy, internal emails and documents show. Ford then declined, after the depth of the problem was obvious, to make an expensive change in the transmission technology. 
. . . _​
Bob Wilson


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

It’s not just ford. Honda CRVs with a 1.5L turbo have a notorious issue where fuel gets mixed with engine oil and diluted it causing the engine to run hotter. Just got a letter from Honda today confirming this issue and their remedy is to basically extend the power train warranty by a year. The Chinese government mandated that Honda take back the defective CRVs. Sadly, here in the US, corporations aren’t held accountable.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Along these lines, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that the Honda Accord Hybrid has a transmission with just a single gear. It still requires a clutch though.

https://www.caranddriver.com/featur...hrewdly-designed-new-hybrid-system-tech-dept/


----------

